# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  summer sunset colors are starting to show

## MIke R

from yesterday....and I am going to have a front row seat this year :)


Mayset.jpg

----------


## andynap

Nice shot with a little help :p

----------


## amyb

Awesome. Thanks for letting us watch out your window. WOW!!

----------


## MIke R

> Nice shot with a little help :p



not my shot but I ve seen it live enough times to know it didn't get help...there is a very good reason why the beaches and streets are lined with painters and photographers almost every evening as the sun sets

----------


## sbhlvr

love it!

----------


## BBT

Mike, have you moved the new house to its summer mooring yet?

----------


## MIke R

it got moved for me this week or so I am told...when I arrived with the boat two weeks ago they hadn't attached the mooring balls to the cables yet in the mooring field and none of the docks were in the water yet at the marina, so I tied up where we keep the fishing  boat on the commercial wharf ( technically illegal to do...but...sue me )....but they tell me I ve since been moved to my mooring ( I ll be right next to Colin Powells sons boat )...I am going down Thursday  to check things out and spend a few days on the boat tinkering around

----------


## JEK

Say hi to Michael when you see him this summer. He and I worked together on Year Up.

----------


## MIke R

I will...although he hardly comes up at all which makes me wonder why he would want a  boat left there all season long

----------


## Theresa

Looking forward to you sharing those colors in real time, MikeR.

----------


## MIke R

starting tomorrow night.......

I leave in the morning

----------


## JEK

> from yesterday....and I am going to have a front row seat this year :)
> 
> 
> Mayset.jpg



Looks a lot like this one 

http://www.lovingerimages.com/-/lovi...32&searchTerm=

----------


## MIke R

could very well be....I am a "liker" of about a  dozen P Town Facebook pages, all of which post pictures everyday on my timeline

----------


## amyb

I was impressed that God did an encore!

----------


## MotherOcean

What a beautiful picture.

----------


## MIke R

I understand you are visiting us this summer....is that true?

----------


## MotherOcean

Mike, yes we are and we are so excited. Hope to meet you, Wendy and Lena. I hear Carol is working on something and Kevin and Kate may be joining too. Sounds like great fun!! 

I told Carol that I want to go home sick of seafood if that is possible so don't tell the fish we are coming. We have never traveled to the Cape area and it looks beautiful. 

Hope to capture some awesome pics of sunrise and sunsets!!

----------


## MIke R

sounds great...yes I have been discussing with Carol how we can all get together and what we can do...you HAVE to do the Beachcomber for sure.... ...the girls come down on Sunday the 14th and my older daughter and her bf on the 12th....so everyone will be there to help do an early celebration of Lena's tenth birthday....should be fun....

----------


## amyb

Ten  already? My oh my!

----------


## MotherOcean

Wow, 10 years old? They grow fast don't they?? Things are or will be changing fast for Lena. Hang on pops, but this isn't your first rodeo is it? LOL

Oh, and yes I will be checking a bag for this trip......

----------


## MIke R

nope,.... I got one 37.....now THATS depressing....LOL

----------


## MIke R

and yes she turns 10 on the 17th, but they have to be back home for a basketball camp so we are celebrating it that weekend before

----------


## sbhlvr

I can't wait...but this is the time of year that I want the days to pass in 1/4 time. Let's not hurry it up.
Lena's bday is the 17th? That's Dave's dads bday! My dads is the 20th. Great star sign.

Mike, did you see that it's restaurant week in Wellfleet? Half price specials at the comber if you'll be around.

----------


## andynap

> and yes she turns 10 on the 17th, but they have to be back home for a basketball camp so we are celebrating it that weekend before



If it's the 17th of June, that's my daughter-in-law's birthday.

----------


## MIke R

I wish it was the 17th of June....she was late and had to be induced and it cost me a summer on the Cape that year...it is  the 17th of July

----------


## MIke R

> .
> 
> Mike, did you see that it's restaurant week in Wellfleet? Half price specials at the comber if you'll be around.



I did....I go back Thursday morning...I wanted to go back tomorrow night but Wendi and her damn drinking club meeting...er..I mean bookclub meeting, put the clamps on that idea...

----------


## sbhlvr

my mom was a member of a "bridge club".....I often wondered how much card gaming was going on. It has since disbanded but my group was staright up... the Martini girls. We weren't fooling anyone. Good drinks food and gossip

----------


## MIke R

I like bookclub night...Wendi comes home tipsy and ........... :evil:

----------


## andynap

> I like bookclub night...Wendi comes home tipsy and ...........



You mean you have to get her drunk? Tsk tsk-  :Very Drunk:

----------


## MIke R

nah.....its just a bonus....she s  funny when she's had a few...

----------

